# Question about lymph nodes



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I forgot to mention this in my last post. Has anyone ever heard of lymph nodes swelling due to IBS? Last Monday I found a lump in my groin area that was very painful. I called my doc and he said to put heat on it. (yippeeee!) well, the next day there were 3 more lumps all in the area of my bikini line and made the whole front of my thigh sore. so I called back the doc. they said come in and see one of the other docs. That was ok because I really like the other doctor, she's really sympathetic. she checked it over and said that my lymph nodes were all inflamed. So she did my anual pap smear that hurt like the dickens, and then took blood to check for infections. Got the results back friday that my white blood cells were slitely elevated. No other news. Saturday my husband actually made me go to the ER because we found the lymph nodes on the other side of groin and in my neck were swollen, my pulse was 120 (normal is 72 for adults) and my bp which is normally textbook normal at 120/80 was 140/92. Not good. So at the ER they took more blood, tested my thyroid, came back normal, wbc were still elevated, temp 100.5 (my normal is 95.7) and then they also tested me for leukemia, came back negative. All he said was I probably have some sort of infection somewhere that is now spreading through my body. Well, last night I rolled over onto my left side in bed and hit the roof, the nodes in my armpits and all next to my left breast are all inflamed causeing my breast to be very red and swollen on the left side. Talked to a nurse today and she put me in to see my doc next week in an emergency slot. He didn't like the idea that all my nodes are swelling for no apparent reason. I'm kinda nervous about this. I am trained as a medical assistant, and an EMT and the only things I learned about that would cause all your lymph nodes to swell are not good things at all. Hopefully it's nothing major. I don't think I could handle anything else major going on with my body anymore, I just might snap!sorry to ramble on, but I am really conserned and hope some of you will have some knowledge of this stuff. ------------------It can only get better from here I hope!Sandi


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2000)

Sandi, WOW, you are going through so much right now. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers and please let us know how it goes for you. Pam


----------



## becjo (Sep 16, 1999)

Sandi - I have a lymph node on my neck that is always swelling up. I just was at the doctor the other day about it and he said whenever you have any kind of infection, even as minor as acne, it could cause them to swell. And if everything else was already tested, I wouldn't think it would be anything serious (fingers crossed!) It's strange so many are popping up at once though, isn't it? I would definately get someone to look at them - if anything, because your uncomfortable with this happening. I too will hold you in thoughts - let us know what they end up finding out. Try not to stress over it though







Rebecca


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I don't know







, but I wanted to offer some support anyway. Don't ya just get tired of strange things happening to your body? I can relate there. My lymph nodes haven't swollen up, to my knowledge, but off and on for a couple of months, I'd have terrible pain in my nodes under my arms. My new doctor didn't act too troubled by it, though.We're rooting for you here. Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SANDI!Hi. I am no alarmist but as an EMT you know the ER doc is not the one to be working you up for this. You are close to them but you know their focus and training...this is not one to be worked up in triage, eh?Oh gosh do not let me be perceived as preachy, I just think that if what you posted is what the current course is it is time to shift gears. I am sorry if I sound preachy...but...here I go!Do you not have another PCP? Your PCP should see you like now, and the differential dx may require him to shoot you to the endocrinologist or the infectious disease dept. at the hosp. I am sure he did not like what he is hearing...but next week? There is nothing related to your IBS that will make your nodes blow up like this. You got a temp and an elevated white count right?Its none of my business but somebody should be looking at the diff count like now, no?He must be real busy...can he flip to a a friend or another PCP with a slot like NOW? Please ask.I apologize. Nothing worse than a pushy RRT telling an EMT to be pushy? Except an RN maybe? I dunno...maybe its me but I would be assertive about getting seen sooner by another PCP or an immediate referral. If I offend I apologize.Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

I don't know, might not be serious, but should still get looked at by someone else though, ABSOLUTELY!But I read, and also heard that if lymph nodes hurt, then it is some form of infection, if the lymph nodes are swollen, without pain, then it would be something more serious.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Thank you all for responding. First off Mike you were not being pushy. Even being an EMT I try not to second guess things and also try not to diagnose myself, just makes me more jumpy. LOL. But I will take your advice and see if I can get in earlier.Mustang, as far as the pain goes, the ones in my groin area are painful because they are on top of a nerve hence everytime something presses on them they hit the nerve, the ones in my arpit are only a little tender and for the same reason as above, but the ones on the other side of the groin and in my neck are not painful at all. Oh well. I'm a medical mystery I guess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

I did a couple of times have tender lymph nodes under my arms, did go away of it's own, but nothing like you are saying. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.Please let us know any info that you find out.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Just as a post script you are very correct MuStang. Her nodes hurt, show visible inflammation (her axillary nodes she said are red and swollen), got a tmep and en elevated white count...immune "infection" rsponse. The lymph nodes are doing what they are supposed to do..."localize and neutralize". And, Yep, swollen painless nodes that do not go down can be, well, sometimes it is not something I want to talk about. My dad could tell you but he is no longer with us.So, yep, nuthin like that but whatever the infection is...it ain't goin away on its own!let us know how it goes, eh?MNL


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

bump


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

SLB - I know you said that they ruled out leukemia, but did they r/o Hodgkins as well? I have a lymph node in my neck that popped out almost 20 years ago after a horseback riding accident and still hasn't gone down. My doctor(s) have never been concerned about it.


----------

